# Cleveland Indians Case Work in Progress



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Now that I'm pretty much done with my 1200 case. 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80109

I figured i'll go back and try to finish one that I started. Wish I would of took some before pics. 

But its getting there. Here's what I got so far.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 30, 2008)

nice. bad that i am not a person who knows do things with the hands


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

What I did so far was filled in front of case for a turbine prop fan. But then put a plastic base ball in it. I cut the ball in half, drilled pin holes in it for air and painted. Hogged out the bondo so I could install that bat. Cut out the side and put red plexi glass. Cut out hole up top for and exhaust I think i'll paint that red. Put in some blue light up feet.
Sprayed inside and out.

Need to get finger prints off. Dam it.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet Summer Classic Batboy!  That looks awesome and now I think I'll have to do a Cubs one just to put one up for the National League.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the start to hardware got going into it.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking for an e8400 anyone ??? That 8800gts will now be going into its 5th case. Dam thing just keeps getting pass around. Kicking strong as ever.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 30, 2008)

As a longtime baseball umpire and fan (make me one in Oakland A's Green and Gold?  )  I fully enjoy this case.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

kenkickr your case looks sweet, and you gave me an idea for my other case. I like that custom piece you made for front fans. I got a case with a door on that I dont like I think I'm going to cut and do something like what you did.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Don and I do have three more cases to redo. lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice! I'm an Indians fan so its an automatic thumbs up from me.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2008)

viczulis said:


> kenkickr your case looks sweet, and you gave me an idea for my other case. I like that custom piece you made for front fans. I got a case with a door on that I dont like I think I'm going to cut and do something like what you did.



Thank you but I wish I could just finish the SOB.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

Well themed & clean mod. Nice work


----------



## TribeBuckeyeFan (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll take one!


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to take my 1283 cooler off of my 1200 case and put into this case.  Now that I can see into my 1200 I think its screaming for a V8 cooler.  

Before & after on the 1200 

Dam I guess I'm going to have to order an E8400 no one gots one for sell. Having a hard time finding a V8 in stock too damit.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Today I'm going to see how good I can do a stealth drive.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont foget jobu   <-- you will get that joke if you seen major leauge the movie

Awesome case making it look like that. +1


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

viczulis said:


> I'm going to take my 1283 cooler off of my 1200 case and put into this case.  Now that I can see into my 1200 I think its screaming for a V8 cooler.
> 
> Before & after on the 1200
> 
> Dam I guess I'm going to have to order an E8400 no one gots one for sell. Having a hard time finding a V8 in stock too damit.



in stock http://www.svc.com/rr-uv8-xbu1-gp.html
in stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks stellkane ,  I got the E8400 from a member here. I didnt really want to pay full price. This just going to be a back up system. 

But the V8 thats for my main rig thanks for that.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

viczulis said:


> Thanks stellkane ,  I got the E8400 from a member here. I didnt really want to pay full price. This just going to be a back up system.
> 
> But the V8 thats for my main rig thanks for that.



N/P, hope it works out for you,, Nice 1200 mod


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2008)

I liked how the drives looked blue red blue red. So I decided to go with the stealth look. 

Had to dremmel the side tabs off and the edge all the way around. I see alot of guys use taped but I decided to use screws. Dry fitted made sure it worked and all. Counter sunk hole what little I could then grinned the heads down and bondo. Sanded and primed. Might have alittle touch up with spot filler. But I think it turned out good.

I didnt have the little pin hole to open the dvd so hell with it. Screwed it LOL


----------



## viczulis (Jan 23, 2009)

*Finished Indians Case*

here's final pics of case. Made a few changes I took the hardware that I was going to use in here (pics above) and put them in my boys computer. And took what he had and put in here.
So he ended up with a better computer.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicely done! Not only does the rig look awesome, but very cool you upgraded your son's rig as well!


----------



## viczulis (Jan 23, 2009)

Let me try that again. Now time to start OC'ing


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 23, 2009)

^ You know, looking at those pics, the only way you could have made it better is if you would have used a Devil Rays theme!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 24, 2009)

nice finish, looks good


----------

